# Ersatz für 8 Kanal Schaltcoputer gesucht



## Jens_Ohm (19 April 2006)

In einem 15 Jahre alten Gerät ist zur Steuerung ein 8 Kanal Schaltcomputer installiert.
Das Ding ist defekt und natürlich ist kein Ersatz mehr zu bekommen. Ein Umbau auf SPS ist recht teuer und lohnt eigentlich kaum.
Durch parallel Schalten von bestimmten Funktionen könnte ich die benötigten Relais-Ausgänge auf 5 beschränken, besser wäre es allerdings ich könnte ein Ersatzgerät finden das über 8 RA´s verfügt.
   4 Kanal Schaltcomputer wie
http://www.buerklin.com/default.asp?ext=N077020
   gibt es ja genug.


  Jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## Uwe Schröder (19 April 2006)

*Vorschlag!*

Hallo!

Vielleicht kann man von Moeller, die EASY nehmen.

Die Grundgeräte haben 6 Relaisausgänge.
Mit einer Erweiterung hat man dann noch mal 6 Relais.

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## EWS (19 April 2006)

Hi

kauf Dir bei eBay eine alte Logo hat zwar nicht viel Speicher aber für Deine
Sache sollte es reichen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-Logo-Baustein-24RCL-24V-DC_W0QQitemZ7611342800QQcategoryZ78704QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nur ein Beispiel.

Man kann die Logo über Display programmieren was sehr schlecht meiner Meinung nach geht oder über PC mit Software.

Dann nicht vergessen die Software kostet 50 Euro und ein Kabel 75 Euro

Gruß


----------



## Jens_Ohm (20 April 2006)

*muß nicht Billig sein*

Der Schaltcomputer sollte in die Frontplatte eingebaut werden. Der Kunde sollte zwischen mehreren Abläufen wählen können. Eine Umrüstung von Klappertechnik auf SPS kommt ca. 7 - 8000 Euro. 

Jens


----------



## Ich bin Gast (20 April 2006)

*Wie bitte ?*

Wie kommst du denn auf den preis ?

das muss ja schon etwas mehrs ein als 8 Ausgänge schalten.

Ne C-SPS kostet (inkl E/A) zw. 700 - 1000 Euro.

Wo kommen die anderen 7000 her?
So viel Arbeit, das Ding einzubauen ?


----------



## Uwe Schröder (20 April 2006)

*MFD von Moeller*

Hallo!

Ich schlage vor das MFD von der Firma Moeller ein zu bauen.

Das Display kann selbst gestaltet werden.
Ausgänge auf Relaisbasis sind mit Erweiterung bis zu 10 möglich.
Es gibt ein Startkit wo alles dabei ist ( außer Erweiterung).
Dann sollte der Preis auch stimmen.....


mfG. Uwe Schröder   
(www.easy-forum.net)


----------



## PeterEF (20 April 2006)

Hallo,

wenn dir die Variante mit Logo oder easy nicht gefällt: mir fällt da nur noch Stuhl (www.stuhl.com) oder Theben ein (www.theben.de).

Peter


----------



## Jens_Ohm (20 April 2006)

*von nichts kommt nichts*



			
				Ich bin Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst du denn auf den preis ?
> 
> das muss ja schon etwas mehrs ein als 8 Ausgänge schalten.
> 
> ...


Na ja, alle Aktoren und Sensoren abklemmen, alte Elektrogrundplatte raus, neue rein, Aktoren und Sensoren anklemmen, neue Frontplatte =
aktueller Stand der Technik. Vieleicht möchte man den Kunden nach 15 Jahren auch in die Richtung "ein neues Gerät" schubsen ;-) wer weiss
Jens


----------



## EWS (20 April 2006)

Hi Jens

für die Logo gibt es noch einen Einbausatz für in die Tür usw.

Gruß


----------

